# Columbia Fleeces $2/lb plus cheap roving



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey, I was sourcing some suppliers yesterday when I came across this store in MI with a website. The website is not much to look at, but it's a huge brick and mortar store for spinning and weaving. I am currently negotiating with them about bulk Angelina fiber. But the SUPER cheap Columbia fleeces got me thinking I should pick one up. The roving is cheap, too. You fiber hoarders shouldn't pass this one up!
This is from their website Twistedwarp.com:

"Send us a self-addressed, stamped envelope to: P O Box 554, Merrill, MI 48637 and tell us which fibers you'd like to see. We know how hard it is to buy fiber on the internet. You gotta touch it! Right?

FLEECES!!!! We have Columbia fleeces for sale! Lots! They have been skirted but they are raw, in the grease fleeces. $2.00 per pound. Mostly white.

Want raw llama fiber? Got it! $8.00 a pound. We have lots. All colors: white, browns, dark greys, some black. Lovely soft fiber!!!!! Call us at 989 643 0108 or email us: [email protected] (spinning) or [email protected] (weaving)

Special deal on fiber!!!!! We seem to have a large amount of Columbia roving so we are offering a special just for you! Buy 3 lbs or more of the Columbia and get free shipping.... Buy 5 lbs or more, get not only free shipping but 20% discount, too!! Such a deal for you, eh? The Columbia is $2.00 an ounce normally. 5 lbs or more saves you $6.40 a pound!! Woo hoo!"


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very, very cool Lezlie. Thank you for posting this. 

ETA: Lezlie I saw a few prices of stuff but not much mention of priced for equipment. Do we need to email them from prices?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I would email or call for prices. I think they are closed for a few days now for a 4-H event with their kids.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Anybody else having trouble getting them to answer their email? The blurb on their site said they'd be back June 2, I'm getting ready to send them the "three's a charm" email then give up on them. 

I could call, but I'm kind of allergic to having to pay money to enquire of a business when they allegedly _have_ email.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am going to call them today, as I want to order a pound of Angelina and they have VERY good prices on it at $52/lb. My order is a bit complicated, and I'm afraid my last email to them was long-winded. They do respond to email, she did respond to my original one very promptly. Will post back here after i call them.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

They have had email problems and never got any one's emails after Monday. She is calling me back tomorrow about the Angelina colors and my order. They are open til 9pm tonight central time zone. Pam is going to check on the email problem, but they have plenty of Columbia avail and roving. 

If you want me to ask her questions for you tomorrow let me know and i'll pass on the info.


----------

